# Need some additional opinions Please...



## Nadkins (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how you would code "Laparoscopy omental patch, repair of gastric perforation?  Thanks to everyone ahead of time.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jul 22, 2009)

I would use unlisted code 49329 (unlisted lap code) for the omentum harvesting (it is billable) equivilant open is 49905. Then I would use 43659 (unlisted lap stomach code) for the gastrorrhaphy. equivilant open is 43840. I ran both thru our scrubber (equiv open codes) no bundling issue. We charge 130% of equiv open procedure. Hope this helps!!!

Jaime


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 23, 2009)

I would code this the same as Jaime.


----------



## Nadkins (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you both, we are all on the same page.  I just was second guessing myself and wanted some other opinions.  Great to have a place to kick ideas around.


----------

